# Why Cardio Doesn't Work For Some People



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2011)

by Tom Venuto At the Burn the Fat Inner Circle member forums earlier this week, I got a question which comes up with alarming frequency: “Why isn’t my cardio working?” Despite not only doing regular cardio for weeks, but actually increasing the duration of her workouts, she still saw no added fat loss and started [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 1, 2011)

calories in vs calories out. Not rocket science.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> calories in vs calories out. Not rocket science.



agreed, but the average person does not realize this.


----------

